# TP-Link tl-wr841n loses internet connection



## drtanz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi I have a fibre optic internet connection, the modem being connected to the TP Link wireless router. The set up works fine most of the time, but at times all the computers connected lose internet connection. I cannot for the life of me understand why this is happening. 

The ISP says everything is fine from their end, and locally we are all connected to the wireless router just fine when this happens. I usually just unplug the modem and the wireless router from their power, in order to reset everything, and this seems to solve it. However it is happening quite frequently during the day now and it is highly annoying, I can't really work like this. Any idea how to solve this, or what might be causing the issue? Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if you can replicate the same issue my plugging in a computer to the Modem, if you can't replicate you might want to consider updating the router's firmware. 

You may obtain the firmware from the manufacturer's site. Use a wired connection to install it. Follow by a reset to the factory default then reconfigure everything. Make a note of the router's setting, pls do not restore your previous router settings.


----------



## drtanz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the latest firmware installed from:

Download

Also performed a restore to factory default settings.

Plugged in directly to the router I have no problems. Antyhing else I can do?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

The router is probably on its way out. Wireless always seems to be the first thing to go. 

You can try changing wireless channels, different encryption, relocating the router to a better location, and see if any of that helps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------

